
Researchers want to wire the human body with sensors - Amorymeltzer
http://www.nature.com/news/the-inside-story-on-wearable-electronics-1.18906
======
aguest012
Wow, that's cool. It could be integrated to the clothes, maybe. I'm buying for
a shirt which monitors my heartrate.

~~~
icelancer
It exists.

[https://www.liveathos.com/](https://www.liveathos.com/)

~~~
aguest012
$400, God, I prefer dying. Then I think it misses a On/Off button on the
sleeve, to make it compatible with automatic calls for emergency, and a
speaker to beep, in case we forget to turn it off, and also it could detect
car collisions with an accelerometer, ect... This is for fitness, there needs
something oriented for health, and I think it could be cheaper, couldn't it?
It'd sell well, because then it has utility. Even if I bought this I'd still
have to hack the software, it seems. But it's interesting to know about.

~~~
Natanael_L
A day later and you're suddenly wearing an Iron Man suit for $500B...

